# Large Screen TV that looks like a mirror when off



## annette mac (31 Oct 2008)

Hiya Folks,

I've seen in magazines a large screen tv which looks like a mirror when it's turned off, are they available here?


----------



## Neadyk (31 Oct 2008)

One of the designers on rte's showhouse used one in a house last year.  According to his suppliers list http://www.rte.ie/tv/showhouse/p7living.html  its from Philips Store, Dame Street, Dublin 2 & cost around €3,500.


----------



## annette mac (31 Oct 2008)

Many thanks for that, followed the link and it actually cost 3850!!!  I think it looks great but way over the top price-wise. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## ninsaga (31 Oct 2008)

Then again I've see a version where the TV is hidden behind a mirror - when the TV is off it looks like a regular mirroRegards,
Niall but when the TV is on the light shines through so you can see the tv. If you what to have one made up, then go to a glazing specialist.


----------



## annette mac (31 Oct 2008)

I'm intrigued...can't be an ordinary mirror though, because nothing would shine through.  I have a lovely old fireplace which has an antique mirror over it now and I want a large screen tv (I'm at the stage where there's nothing wrong with my sight, it's just that my arms aren't long enough!) I think large screen tv's are very intrusive looking and I thought it would be a good idea if I could disguise it, also though of one of those pull down screens but to be honest I don't even know how they work.  Suggestions?


----------

